
Podcast app Castbox raises $13.5M, launches its own original programming - Mimino123
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/25/podcast-app-castbox-raises-13-5-million-launches-its-own-original-programming/
======
parvenu74
Someone would do well to interview the "PodFather" (inventor of podcasting)
Adam Curry -- adam@curry.com -- and ask him to recount his experiences with
PodShow/Mevio and why he continues to insist that podcasting cannot be
monetized in the same way radio or print media can be.

